# Hannover - In der Woche in den Deister?



## rigger (20. August 2004)

Hi Folks!

Ich hätte wohl bock nächste Woche mal Nachmittags in den Deister zu fahren, Zeit hätte ich aber erst ab 16 Uhr!


----------



## filipo (20. August 2004)

hehe, zuvälig will ich das auch machen, melde dich wann du fahren willst!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rigger (21. August 2004)

Wir könnten am Montag, dienstag oder am Donnerstag in den Deister, hier ma meine Handynr. 01727841996
In der woche komme ich nur schlecht ins internet!   

Meld dich mal wenn du zeit hast. Kennst du dich denn im deister aus, ich war erst zweimal da und kenn erst ein paar trails!


----------



## filipo (21. August 2004)

Ich glaube montag wäre ganz gut! 
Ich war Heute das erste mal dort, also keine Ahnung von Trails, nur einige... 

Grüsse Filip


----------



## Würfel (22. August 2004)

Ich bin auch dabei! Morgen habe ich erstmal für einige Zeit die letzte Klausur


----------



## filipo (22. August 2004)

ah es past mir morgen doch nicht, was würdet ihr sagen über Dienstag??


----------



## skoske (23. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin auch dabei! Morgen habe ich erstmal für einige Zeit die letzte Klausur



Hi,

wie siehts heute nachmittag aus? Wir könnten uns in Egestorf am S-Bahnhof treffen (ich wohne nur 2 Bikeminuten entfernt). Vorschlag: 16.00 Uhr

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Würfel (23. August 2004)

16 uhr ist schlecht, da muss ich mir eine extra fahrradkarte kaufen  ne, es paßt mir heute leider doch nicht so gut. ich schlage mittwoch nachmittag vor!


----------



## skoske (23. August 2004)

Mittwoch ist auch ok. Mach einen Vorschlag zu Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt! Ich wohne am Nienstedter Paß, daher wäre ein Treffpunkt in der Nähe von Egestorf am besten.

Gruß, Sven

P.S. Falls heute doch noch jemand mitfahren will, ich werde von ca. 16.00 Uhr bis 18.00 Uhr in der Gegend zwischen Annaturm, Nordmannsturm und Kreuzbuche unterwegs sein.


----------



## Würfel (23. August 2004)

Treffpunkt Egesorfer Bahnhof ist gut! Kannst du schon um 15 Uhr?


----------



## skoske (23. August 2004)

Z.Z. siehts ganz gut aus mit 15.00 Uhr. Ich habs mir in den Kalender geschrieben und hoffe, dass nichts mehr dazwischen kommt. Auf alle Fälle werde ich bis Mittwoch früh noch mein abschließendes OK geben (oder auch nicht, was ich nicht hoffe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (23. August 2004)

Tach und hallo,
ich wollt nur mal nachfragen ob mir hier vielleicht wer sagen kann ob in den nächsten 2 Monaten ein Event im Deister stattfindet...ich habe da irgendwo ,.,etwas von gehört...

thx 
Spitti


----------



## T-bold47 (23. August 2004)

15 Uhr ist leider zu früh, das würde mit Mühe und Not gerade noch am Freitag nachmittag passen. Ließe sich aber einrichten. Hat jemand lust dann noch eine Tour zu machen?

Egestorf als Treffpunkt wäre nett. 

Ich würde dann noch versuchen meinen Nachbarn mitzubringen, der glückliche hat Urlaub.


----------



## skoske (24. August 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich würde auch am Freitag Nachmittag mitkommen. Treffpunkt 15.00 Uhr Bahnhof Egestorf oder Wasserräder?

Gruß Sven


----------



## skoske (24. August 2004)

Spitti schrieb:
			
		

> Tach und hallo,
> ich wollt nur mal nachfragen ob mir hier vielleicht wer sagen kann ob in den nächsten 2 Monaten ein Event im Deister stattfindet...ich habe da irgendwo ,.,etwas von gehört...
> 
> thx
> Spitti



Meines Wissens nicht. Letztes Jahr gab es eine Vereinsmeisterschaft in Gehrden, die dieses Jahr aber nicht stattfindet. Im Juli gab es ein CC Rennen in Springe. Da wirst Du wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten müssen.


----------



## Würfel (24. August 2004)

Wenn wir im Deister unterwegs sind ist das immer ein Event


----------



## skoske (24. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir im Deister unterwegs sind ist das immer ein Event


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spitti (24. August 2004)

skoske schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nicht. Letztes Jahr gab es eine Vereinsmeisterschaft in Gehrden, die dieses Jahr aber nicht stattfindet. Im Juli gab es ein CC Rennen in Springe. Da wirst Du wohl bis nächstes Jahr warten müssen.



Ich habs gefunden   

Hier klicken


----------



## Würfel (24. August 2004)

Spitti schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habs gefunden
> 
> Hier klicken



von welcher strecke reden die jungs denn da??


----------



## skoske (24. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> von welcher strecke reden die jungs denn da??



Keine Ahnung.

Wie siehts morgen nachmittag aus? Steht der Termin noch?

Ich werde heute abend noch eine kleine Trainingsrunde drehen, damit ich morgen nicht nur als Wurfanker zu gebrauchen bin. Ich denke mal, Du kommst dann mit der S-Bahn ein paar Minuten nach 15.00 Uhr in Egestorf an, oder? Ich stehe dann am ehemaligen Bahnhofsgebäude. Du kannst mich nicht übersehen, ich bin riesige 1,60 m groß   .

Ich setz die Termine morgen und am Freitag mal in die Last Minute Biking Liste.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Würfel (24. August 2004)

der termin morgen steht! es sei denn es sollte wie aus eimern schütten aber davon gehe ich natürlich nicht aus. wir werden bestimmt eine lustige erscheinung abgeben, ich bin nämlich bescheidene 1,98m groß   

ich schick dir aber auch nochmal meine nr. per PN


----------



## H/WF-Honk (24. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> wir werden bestimmt eine lustige erscheinung abgeben, ich bin nämlich bescheidene 1,98m groß


kann ich kaum glauben, dann biste ja n ganzes stück größer als ich???   
Das hätte ich doch gemerkt!!

Naja, Freitag nachmittag hätte ich evtl. auch Zeit ... Wir müssen ja schließlich für Bad Pyrmont trainieren


----------



## Würfel (24. August 2004)

hmmmm ich hoffe bis zum 4.9. hab ich noch was von meiner urlaubsform konserviert. bin leider gar nicht gefahren während der klausurenphase


----------



## H/WF-Honk (25. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> hmmmm ich hoffe bis zum 4.9. hab ich noch was von meiner urlaubsform konserviert. bin leider gar nicht gefahren während der klausurenphase


Ich muss ja leider auch weitestgehend pausieren jetzt, arbeitsbedingt. Ich nenne das mal Regeneration zur optimalen mentalen Vorbereitung 
Freitag hat sich schon erledigt, muss leider arbeiten.


----------



## Würfel (25. August 2004)

war eine schöne Tour heute, auch wenn es ziemlich feucht war. Aber so wirklich 100%ig trocken habe ich den Deister glaube ich noch nie erlebt


----------



## skoske (25. August 2004)

Jo, war eine super Tour und wir haben genau die drei halbwegs von oben trockenen Stunden erwischt. Ab 19.00 Uhr fing es hier wieder in Strömen an zu regnen.

Mein Rad ist nach der Dusche mit dem Gartenschlauch auch wieder zu erkennen. Ich freu mich auf Freitag!

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Würfel (25. August 2004)

in Hannover schüttet es auch wie aus Kübeln. Ich würde einfach mal sagen wir haben den Nachmittag so gut es möglich war genutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bold47 (25. August 2004)

Ich hab mir auch mal den Termin am Freitag um 15.00 Uhr notiert. 

Mal schauen ob ich noch Verstärkung mitbringen kann. 

Joachim


----------



## Würfel (26. August 2004)

Ich muß für Freitag leider absagen. Beim nächsten Mal dann wieder :bier


----------



## skoske (27. August 2004)

Schade, aber wenn es sich nicht ändern lässt, kann man nichts machen. Ich werde aber auf alle Fälle fahren.


----------



## gZM (27. August 2004)

Mal schaun vielleicht schaff ich es auch, muss bis 14 Uhr arbeiten.
Wann fährt die S-Bahn denn am Hauptbahnhof ab?(Hannover)
Und was fahrt ihr dann? Viel Trail oder eher hm?

Und auch erstmal schaun wie das Wetter nacher ist, sieht ja gerade ned so toll aus...


----------



## skoske (27. August 2004)

Die S-Bahn fährt 14.33 Uhr am HBF in Hannover ab (Haste über Barsinghausen, Bahnsteig 1) und ist 15.01 Uhr in Egestorf. Aufgrund der Nässe der letzten Tage sind viele Trails nur sehr schwer befahrbar. Daher wird es wohl eher eine etwas "Waldautobahn"-lastige Tour werden. Den einen oder anderen Klassiker (z.B. den Grabweg als krönenden Abschluß) lasse ich mir allerdings offen.


----------



## skoske (27. August 2004)

Hey Leute, das war Euch allen wohl zu nass heute   ?  Ich bin eine schöne Regenrunde (25km) inkl. Grabweg gefahren. Man konnte zwar zwischendurch nicht mehr unterscheiden, wo das Wasser überall herkam, Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem.


----------



## Würfel (27. August 2004)

respekt  

morgen oder sonntag werde ich auch nochmal eine kleine runde drehen.


----------



## gZM (28. August 2004)

jo war mir zu nass =)
als ich von der arbeit nach haus gekommen bin hat es erstmal schön geregnet!
nächstes mal gerne!
vielleicht dieses WE noch, nur nicht zu früh, ab 14-15uhr wäre ok (ich hab Wochenende=)


----------



## Würfel (28. August 2004)

möchte morgen jemand fahren? so wie es aussieht spielt das Wetter mit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H/WF-Honk (28. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> möchte morgen jemand fahren? so wie es aussieht spielt das Wetter mit...


Sch....  
Keine Zeit! Was sind das für Ferien? Und unser Mara steht kurz bevor!   
Wie soll das gut gehen?   
Ich versuche jedenfalls, mir Mittwoch oder Donnerstag freizunehmen und dann nochmal ne Generalprobe im Deister einzulegen.


----------



## Würfel (28. August 2004)

Simon Simon Sion, du mußt einfach mal Prioritäten setzen   Ich habe heute schon 600hm im Benther gesammelt und lebe zur Zeit wie ein Asket


----------



## H/WF-Honk (29. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Simon Simon Sion, du mußt einfach mal Prioritäten setzen   Ich habe heute schon 600hm im Benther gesammelt und lebe zur Zeit wie ein Asket


Jaja, Du ahst leicht reden. Aber ab morgen habe ich erstmal minimal mehr Luft, so dass ich viell. auch mal abends wieder ne kleine Runde laufen oder fahren kann. 

Ich lebe übrigens auch schon seeehr enthaltsam, also auf meine Ernährung bezogen, habe nur Angst, dass ich wie Ulle beim Zeitfahren dann zu wenig auf den Rippen habe!


----------



## Würfel (29. August 2004)

Ich hatte das auch auf die Ernährung bezogen 

rigger und ich wollen übrgens am Mittwoch in den Deister: Ab 14:41 Lindener Bahnhof


----------



## skoske (29. August 2004)

Am Mittwoch wäre ich dann auch wieder dabei. Wo wollt Ihr starten?


----------



## Würfel (29. August 2004)

gerne wieder Bahnhof Egestorf, dein Weg hoch zum Kamm ist eigentlich ziemlich gut 

Ich fahre jetzt noch kurz ne Runde in den Benther, habe gerade Handball geguckt, erstmal abreagieren. 96 tu ich mir heute nicht mehr an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-bold47 (29. August 2004)

Ich muss zugeben, das ich bei diesem Mistwetter mich nicht überwinden konnte. 

Schade, das ich in der Woche nicht so früh kann. Dafür war ich heute vormittag bei bestem Wetter zwei Stunden unterwegs. 

Übrigens vorsicht beim Schwarzen Weg von Wöltjebuche bis Frauenweg. Da laufen die Forstarbeiten und die haben z.T. einige Äste so unglücklich in den Schlamm eingefahren, das die in den Weg reinragen, aber nur schwer zu sehen sind. Dazu durch die Fahrzeuge noch einige recht tiefe Schlammlöcher. Weil der Weg ja sonst supereinfach ist, rechnet man da nicht mit solchen Problemen.


----------



## skoske (30. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> gerne wieder Bahnhof Egestorf, dein Weg hoch zum Kamm ist eigentlich ziemlich gut
> 
> Ich fahre jetzt noch kurz ne Runde in den Benther, habe gerade Handball geguckt, erstmal abreagieren. 96 tu ich mir heute nicht mehr an



OK, dann warte ich am Mittwoch 15.00 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf auf Euch.


----------



## Wonko (30. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> rigger und ich wollen übrgens am Mittwoch in den Deister: Ab 14:41 Lindener Bahnhof


 Nehmt Ihr auch Nicht-Asketen mit?  Ich habe Mittwoch Zeit und würde mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## braust_1 (30. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

schließe mich ebenfalls gern eurer Deister- Runde an. Also bis Mittwoch, 15 Uhr am Egestorfer Bahnhof   

Gruß, braust_1


----------



## Würfel (30. August 2004)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt Ihr auch Nicht-Asketen mit?



Natürlich. Außerdem werde ich mich Samstag nach dem Rennen schön einen reinladen


----------



## H/WF-Honk (30. August 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich. Außerdem werde ich mich Samstag nach dem Rennen schön einen reinladen


Genau das habe ich auch vor 
Viell. kann ich Mittwoch auch eine kleine Runde fahren, hoffe, ich kann mir frei nehmen... Dann könnten wir uns ja auch perfekt wegen Samstag absprechen...!


----------



## skoske (30. August 2004)

Wonko schrieb:
			
		

> Nehmt Ihr auch Nicht-Asketen mit?  Ich habe Mittwoch Zeit und würde mich gerne anschließen.



Klar, komm einfach mit!


----------



## rigger (30. August 2004)

Hi bin nu auch in h online und wollte mit kai am mittwoch mit dem Auto in den deister, können uns aber um 15 uhr in egestorf treffen!


----------



## Wonko (31. August 2004)

rigger schrieb:
			
		

> Hi bin nu auch in h online und wollte mit kai am mittwoch mit dem Auto in den deister, können uns aber um 15 uhr in egestorf treffen!


 Ja, prima. Ich laufe dann mit dem Zug um 15:01 Uhr am Bahnhof Egestorf ein.


----------



## 1Tintin (31. August 2004)

Hallo Leuts,

Mittwoch is bei mir schlecht!  

Aber ich werde heute noch eine Feierabenrunde drehen.??  
(Wird bestimmt wieder ne Schlammschlacht)

Wie sieht es denn mit Freitag aus, ist jemand dabei so um 15:30 für 2-3 Std.
durch den Deister zu rocken!   (Treffpunkt: *FUNKY TOWER TRAIL*)  

Also bis denne 

Tintin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Würfel (1. September 2004)

So, das ist ja ein herrliches Wetter draußen! Wer ist nun alles mit dabei? Ich zähle mich (Esel zuerst), rigger, skoske, wonko, braust, Simon (oder nich?). Für "unter-der-Woche" ist das ja mal eine Rekordbeteiligung! Also dann bis später


----------



## Deistersause (1. September 2004)

kurzer Hinweis: Schaut mal in den Thread von "Deisterraupe", steht etwas unter diesem hier. Wir haben da nochmal 3 oder 4 Leute. Währe schön, wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten. Natürlich können diejenigen die "unbedingt wollen" auch freitags und zusätzlich SA nochmal fahren   könnte ich gut verstehen..
Thomas


----------



## 1Tintin (1. September 2004)

Deistersause schrieb:
			
		

> kurzer Hinweis: Schaut mal in den Thread von "Deisterraupe", steht etwas unter diesem hier. Wir haben da nochmal 3 oder 4 Leute. Währe schön, wenn wir zusammen fahren könnten. Natürlich können diejenigen die "unbedingt wollen" auch freitags und zusätzlich SA nochmal fahren   könnte ich gut verstehen..
> Thomas



Hey Deistersause, 
in diesem Thread wird von Mittwoch (heute) geredet, und evtl. Freitag!
Im Thread von "Deisterraupe" wird von Samstag geredet!

Aber schön das du als Ortskundiger am Freitag mich begleiten willst!  
Deinen Kumpel bringste am besten auch wieder mit!!  
Dann wird gerockt!!

Tintin


----------



## Würfel (1. September 2004)

Die Tour heute war spitze! Wetter hat mitgespielt, Traisl zwar feucht aber gut fahrbar.


----------



## Deistersause (1. September 2004)

...wollt ja nur mal was in die runde werfen...


----------



## H/WF-Honk (1. September 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour heute war spitze! Wetter hat mitgespielt, Traisl zwar feucht aber gut fahrbar.


----------



## skoske (2. September 2004)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour heute war spitze! Wetter hat mitgespielt, Traisl zwar feucht aber gut fahrbar.



Kann ich nur zustimmen!

Einziger negativer Punkt: ich habe heute früh wieder eine Zecke an meinem Astralkörper gefunden. Sie hat das ausgiebige Duschen gestern abend und die erste Körperkontrolle irgendwie überstanden.

Gruß, Sven


----------

